# Introducing: Quinn!



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Harley has a friend now - or at least he will when Quinn's out of quarantine. I think that Quinn is a Whiteface Pied, but they didn't say what he was at the bird store (they assured me he was "definitely a girl", even though he whistles and has a white face). If I'm wrong, please set me straight!

He's not very well and was sold cheaply because he couldn't fly properly. He's getting vet checked tomorrow, though.



So, introducing Quinn!
























































And the little pied toenail...


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Aw, he is really cute!

Good luck at the Vet tomorrow, hopefully you'll be told he's fine and will be flying within no time.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes definitely Whiteface pied! Absolutely beautiful! How lucky you went to the store that day. I would have snapped that one up in a second!


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

He's a bit dusty around the edges, but he's all white except those two spots and the nail - almost a clear pied!

He'd apparently been outside in their aviary cages as "reject stock" in their words, and when they realised he couldn't fly they took him inside and sold him cheaply. They had a very pretty whiteface pied boy next to him (quite possibly from the same clutch), and he was $45. Harley was hand reared and tame as can be and was only $80


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It's hard to imagine rejecting that beautiful bird! Those are very good prices! Even $80 for a hand hand fed Whiteface is a steal!


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

I can't believe no one else snatched him up sooner! He is just beautiful!!! Congrats!! PS I like the name Quinn!


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

I like the name too, it's based on the character Harley Quinn from the Batman comics, which my mum's familiar with (and she knows she's my favourite 'villain'). She came up with it, and I think it fits perfectly!


I think maybe they were put off by the big sign under him saying "Cannot fly". A lot of people seem really put off by animals with any kind of handicap. They were really busy today too, when I've been there before for food they were really empty and barely had any tiels, so I must have been very lucky.

I don't think he's a reject in any way, and I'm very glad my mum felt sorry for him, pointed him out and suggested I take him! He's a very weak flyer but I think he's basically a healthy bird underneath the lack of muscle. I'm sure the vet will be able to suggest what's made him so weak when he seems otherwise alert and pretty healthy.



I have a bit of a question about his being pied;

Clearly he is very heavily pied, but I've been doing some reading up online and apparently birds that are 98% pied or more are considered clear. Considering he literally only has two grey feathers and one grey nail, would that classify as clear, do you think?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Sounds like he meets the criteria!


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

He is gorgous... funny how that goes isn't it... kind of like potatoe chips, one is never enough!!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh what a beautiful little boy!! So pleased you have given him a good home....reject indeed, how awful.


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

He is beautiful.

He looks like he is smiling. 

I Like the toe.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh wow how gorgeous....i cant believe how cheap you have found tiels....here you are lucky to get one from a petstore for under $125


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

It wasn't actually a pet store per se, it was a speciality bird store. All their birds seemed really well priced, including their sulphur crested cockatoos, quakers and conures.

Still, he was the cheapest tiel in the store, and in my opinion the prettiest along with the whiteface pied boy next to him. If his brother (I think) hadn't been being sold in a 'bonded' breeding pair, I'd have been begging for him just 'in case' he didn't like Harley, LOL.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

*EDIT:*

I got back from the vet a few hours ago, and the good news is that aside from a sore on the sole of his foot they couldn't find anything that was physically wrong with him. He's a little underweight at 88g and the vet agreed with me that he was lacking some muscle in his chest.

He got wormed, and the vet suggested that his flying problem seemed more psychological than physical; he was parent raised so he should have learned fine, but she thinks that with all the dozens of larger tiels and budgies he might have been lacking in confidence and just never really flew much. The dirt on his tail suggests he never perched high, which makes sense because the perches in the aviary were very high up (he would have more than likely perched on the floor-level food bowls) and the perch in the solitary cage was also far too low. He slept on the highest perch on his cage last night so I know he doesn't favour the floor.


She also said he's going through the start of a moult. She couldn't say if it was his first or second. He's not much bigger than baby Harley, but he does have a very grown up, clear whistle so I'm leaning more towards the second moult. I have to give him regular baths to encourage him to start preening his tail, too. All in all, it seems that his behaviour is stunted and babyish, but he's not physically very unwell, just a bit skinny and weak.



Here are a couple more photos:


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

So glad to hear there's nothing physically wrong with your new boy! It might help to offer him foods high in protien to help him build muscle tho. I give mine beans and rice. Sometimes I just buy a 9 bean mix and soak overnight then cook in the morning. After They seem cooked I through in a handful of wild rice. It's a good source of protien. Calcium would also help him as it is like the main building block for your body. Quinoa is a grain I've found in healthfood stores and it cooks like rice. It is very high in calcium and they seem to enjoy it.


----------



## aidan724 (Mar 8, 2008)

Oh how beautiful! A reject? Somehow a big sign under the cage would have just attracted my attention. I am so glad he has found such a good home. Congratulations on your new babe and that everything went well at the vet check. I'm sure that he will blossom with such a great mom.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

He is gorgeous  I am glad you gave him a great home


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

He's looking so much better already! Luckily for me he enjoys mist baths, and even a light misting has made his tail a few shades lighter. He doesn't know how to reach his tail when he's preening, but he's doing well with his wings after mistings.

I was going to ask how to build up his weight, thanks for the advice! On the way home last night I bought him some pumpkin, sweet potato and wild rice organic baby food which I figured would be good for him, and I'm grating plenty of cuttlefish over his food.
I'll keep an eye out for that quinoa.

What other foods are high protein and bird-safe, aside from nuts, beans and rice?


I'm so glad mum pointed him out. I was really avoiding the birds because I didn't want to have my heartstrings tugged at, and it was very sweet of mum to offer to buy him and let me know it was to take him. I think underneath the hissing and snapping he really is a sweetie, he's sat on my shoulder and preened and ground his beak several times, and he's even allowed me to hold him to my chest and stroke his back and crest a little.

I'm more than happy to spend the time helping him get to where he's supposed to be development and healthwise, and I can't believe they gave up on him so easily.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

The only high protein foods I can think of is sprouts, egg food and lettuce. Someone will most likely be able to tell you some more.

Great to hear he's looking much better, with enough high protein foods and some time, I'm sure he'll have all his strength back soon - good luck.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

wow he sure is gorgeous....they make a great pair!!! im so glad he is fine healthwise apart from his growth and confidence...im sure before you know it he will be flying round the house and having fun!!!


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

It's a bit of a catch-22 situation with his flying; to tame him, I really need him clipped, but I can't clip him or he'll never learn to fly properly and he'll never build up good muscle tone and confidence. He might not fly well, but he's FAST - he can climb and run much faster than Harley. It's amazing how animals adapt!


I just spied him cracking open and eating a sunflower seed, so I think I've found my source of bribery, fat and protein.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Good! You have found the key. I agree you need to leave him unclipped 'till he gains strength. I'm sure you will do just fine. You care a lot and he's so lucky YOU brought him home. You own little reject! Doesn't it blow your mind!


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

I think he's pretty amazing for a reject, myself. I wouldn't mind a few more!

I tried making my own recipe for the boys using their tropican pellets, cockatiel and parrot seed mix, linseed, cinnamon, orange and mango juice, fresh ginger, soup mix (pearl bailey, some wild rice, split peas and lentils) and a little curry powder. 
I softened it up with boiling water and added some orange and mango juice when it had cooled off, along with the cinnamon and curry powder. I grated some fresh ginger root over it and mixed it in. 

They can't get enough of it, especially Quinn. I'm glad I've finally convinced them to try legumes, it's a step towards real veggies.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow that sounds great! I'll have to try that.


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Just catching up on Quinn... so glad he is healthy and just needs to be loved and feed right to get to where he should be... am glad you have him.


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

I agree that bird is no reject and its terrible that they would label any bird a reject. He has a distended wing that may or may not be fixable(i had a budgie like that once) I am glad that you snapped him up even with his handicap. Sounds like you are well on the way to giving Quinn all the love and attention he is so deservedly in line for. It's funny, we don't label people with broken arms as rejects but someone would slap this label on a bird, terrible. A tip of the hat to you for adopting Quinn!!!
Mikey


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

The vet said his wings are fine, he just sat very awkwardly. He's stopped doing that now, so his wings look normal. He's been flapping around and trying out his wings a bit more, he actually climbed on me of his own free will yesterday so he's definitely gaining confidence. 

He's getting regular baths, but he still hasn't worked out how to reach his tail. Ah, well... baby steps!


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sounds like he is indeed doing well, congrats to both of you on a great find you found a great bird...and he picked a great owner
Mikey


----------



## Flappy (Aug 28, 2008)

He's beautiful! They make a gorgeous pair. I'm glad there's nothing seriously wrong with him. I can't believe he was labelled 'reject'. It does make me sad to think what eventually happens to 'rejects'.


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Amazingly lovely! xDDD


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

What a beauty he is. So glad you two found each other. That's being in the right place at the right time. Being a dog person, I thought of the Great Dane's that are white with black spotting, called Harlequin Great Dane's. Harley/Quinn. What a match. So happy is is fine. Contratulations! Happy Times to you all.


----------

